# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  aautosjedalice - preporuke korisnica molimo

## ivarica

do vikenda vas molimo da ako vam je roda na neki nacin pomogla u tome da shvatite vaznost autosjedalica, ili ancicini savjeti i kokkretna pomoc na pregledima na bocarskom, da slozite za nas jedno malo pismo koje cemo priloziti natjecaju na kojeg apliciramo.
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## klmama

evo složim večeras  :Heart:

----------


## klmama

Od trenutka kad nam se rodilo prvo dijete nismo ni sumnjali u to koliko je važno da je dijete u autu sigurno, pogotovo kad se većina dnevnih stvari obavlja vozeći. Sa svakim novim djetetom došla je i nova autosjedalica, dok se nismo našli pred problemom-tri različite sjedalice po dobi, troje djece različite dobi, mali auto?
Zahvalni smo našim Rodinim volonterima što su nesebično odvojili nedjeljno jutro i objasnili i pokazali nam na licu mjesta kako se ipak može pravilno učvrstiti i složiti tri sjedalice a da djeca budu sigurno zavezana u autu. I zahvalni smo isto tako što smo poučeni kako ih zavezati u već fiksiranim autosjedalicama jer dosad to nismo pravilno prakticirali, odnosno nisu uvijek bili dovoljno zategnuti remenčići unutar sjedalice.
Akcija osobnog pokazivanja je potrebna jer je potrebno vidjeti koliko se treba pomučiti dok sve ne sjedne kako treba.
Još je potrebnija akcija osvještavanja javnosti koliko je problem nevezanja djece u autima raširen i koliko se djece svakodnevno vozi a istovremeno su u opasnosti.
Mama i tata Krok

----------


## kiki

Kada se rodila Nicole sve što smo znali o autosjedalicama je bilo da i mi moramo imati jednu.Naravno imali smo jednu i to onu za bebe do 9 kg.Kako je Nicole rano krenula u jaslice ( sa 6 mj. ) i mama ( ja ) vozila ju je naravno na prednjem sjedalu okrenutu obrnuto od smjera vožnjei to zato da je lakše smirim jer je dosta plakala.Ni na kraj pameti mi nije bilo da je vozim otraga jedino ako smo išli svi troje na put pa bi i ja sjela otraga.No ona je rasla i ukazala se potreba za većom stolicom pa sam čitajući rodine stranice naletila na članak o njima i test autosjedalica koji sam odmah isprintala i pokazala mužu da znamo koju stolicu kupiti.Osim toga naišla sam na puno savjeta kako je pravilno postaviti,gdje je postaviti...Jedino mi je žao što smo mi u Puli pa kod nas nije bilo pokazivanja na licu mjesta kako sjedalicu postaviti no puno smo naučili sa rodinih stranica.Hvala puno.
Svakako treba puno raditi na osvještavanju roditelja koliko je autosjedalica važna za djete jer svakodnevno viđam kako se djeca u jaslice i vrtić voze bez auto sjedalica. Naravno treba educirati i trgovce jer smo svuda naišli na ljude koji nemaju pojma o njihovoj važnosti nego samo da prodaju a prodaju se uglavnom jeftiniji modeli.

----------


## kiki

Kada se rodila Nicole sve što smo znali o autosjedalicama je bilo da i mi moramo imati jednu.Naravno imali smo jednu i to onu za bebe do 9 kg.Kako je Nicole rano krenula u jaslice ( sa 6 mj. ) i mama ( ja ) vozila ju je naravno na prednjem sjedalu okrenutu obrnuto od smjera vožnjei to zato da je lakše smirim jer je dosta plakala.Ni na kraj pameti mi nije bilo da je vozim otraga jedino ako smo išli svi troje na put pa bi i ja sjela otraga.No ona je rasla i ukazala se potreba za većom stolicom pa sam čitajući rodine stranice naletila na članak o njima i test autosjedalica koji sam odmah isprintala i pokazala mužu da znamo koju stolicu kupiti.Osim toga naišla sam na puno savjeta kako je pravilno postaviti,gdje je postaviti, uvidjela sam kako sam griješila kada sam je vozila na prednjem sjedalu i naučila za drugo djete... Jedino mi je žao što smo mi u Puli pa kod nas nije bilo pokazivanja na licu mjesta kako sjedalicu postaviti no puno smo naučili sa rodinih stranica.Hvala puno.
Svakako treba puno raditi na osvještavanju roditelja koliko je autosjedalica važna za djete jer svakodnevno viđam kako se djeca u jaslice i vrtić voze bez auto sjedalica. Naravno treba educirati i trgovce jer smo svuda naišli na ljude koji nemaju pojma o njihovoj važnosti nego samo da prodaju a prodaju se uglavnom jeftiniji modeli. 
Mama i tata Bakša

----------


## kiki

Evo ovaj drugi post je ispravan pa se nadam da će pomoći

----------


## ivarica

hvala vam :D i onima koje su slale preko maila, pp.

i druga pisma su dobrodosla  :D

----------


## davorka

Imam dva sina, jedan je 5,5 godina drugi 2. Od prvog dana vožnje u autu obojica su se vozili u autosjedalicama prilagođenim za njihovu dob, a tako je još uvijek. Često sam znala nailaziti na nerazumijevanje okoline kad bih inzistirala da mi se dijete vozi u autosjedalici, nekima se to čini kao nepotrebno cjepidlačenje. Međutim, ja sam ustrajna u svojoj odluci, a još više su me u njoj učvrstile i dodatno savjetovale članice udruge RODA. Kod njih sam naišla na dodatne savjete o sigurnosti i pravilnom učvrščivanju autosjedalica zahvaljujući akciji koju su provodile i angažirale stručnjaka baš za to područje gospođu Anu Duff koja je i praktično pokazivala roditeljima kako je najbolje učvrstiti stolac u autu da bi vožnja djece bila sigurna. Isto tako Udruga RODA je svojim primjedbama, koliko znam, doprinijela da vožnja djece u autosjedalicama uđe i u novi Zakon o sigurnosti u prometu. Žao mi je kada vidim koliko se djece u Hrvatskoj neprimjereno vozi u automobilima i smatram da je hitno potrebno educirati ljude po tom pitanju.
mama Davorka

----------


## Brunda

Od kada se rodio naš sin znali smo da nam je njegova sigurnost najbitnija. Problem je bio u tome da nismo dobili ispravne informacije od osoba od kojih smo ih trebali dobiti.
Tako smo svojeg jedinca prvo vrijeme totalno neispravni i nezaštićenog vozili u autu, pa čak i na putovanja.
Sva sreća da sam otkrila Rode i Rodin forum, pa sam saznala među puno  korisnih stvari i savjete vezane uz djecu u autu. Odmah smo montirali autosjedalicu do 9 kg i vozili ga u tome. QA kasnije je na red došla i veća sjedalica okrenuta prema naprijed. Uz nesebične savjete gospođe Ane Duff uspjeli smo pravilno montirati stolac i sada se naše dijete vozi bezbrižno i sigurno.
Čak smo i našim prijateljima proslijedili savjete vezane uz to, pa su danas i njihova djeca sigurna. A sve zahvaljujući rodama.
Puno, puno im hvala!

----------


## happy mummy

Jos u trudnoci bili smo zaokupljeni kupovanjem krevetica, kolica i ostale opreme za bebu, potpuno zanemarujuci kupovinu auto-sjedalice. Pogresno smo razmisljali da ce to u pocetku biti kratke voznje za koje nam sjedalica nije potrebna, a nesrece se uvijek dogadjaju drugima. Kad smo je ipak kupili, nismo bili optereceni time da li je montirati na prednje ili zadnje sjedalo, i koliko je beba sigurno smjestena u samoj sjedalici.  Mnostvo informacija o neophodnosti auto-sjedalice, riziku kojem izlazemo bebu ako je ispravno ne vezemo (svaki put, pa makar i samo do trgovine udaljene petstotinjak metara), te opasnosti od sudara ako sjedalicu  pravilno ne postavimo u auto, navelo nas je da se ozbiljno pozabavimo ovim problemom. Naucili smo mnogo iz Rodinih tekstova, a sve eventualne nejasnoce uvijek nam je rado pojasnila Rodina instruktorica za montiranje sjedalica. Danas mogu reci da sam sigurna da sam za svoje dijete napravila sve kako bih je maksimalno osigurala u automobilu, a informacije koje smo naucili nastojimo proslijediti i svim svojim prijateljima kako bi i njihova djeca bila sigurna u automobilu.
Lucijini mama i tata

----------


## Barbi

Prvu autosjedalicu dobili smo prije nego se Patrik rodio, bila je to nosiljka-auto sjedalica za bebe do 13 kg, preslatka bijelo-plava. Tjednima smo se rastapali gledajući je i zamišljajući našu buduću bebu u njoj.  :Heart:  
Patrik se od dana izlaska iz rodilišta vozio u njoj na stražnjem sjedalu, okrenut obrnuto od smjera vožnje - to sam odmah apsolvirala.
Međutim, ovu prvu slatku stolicu prerastao je jako brzo. Nisam tada znala da i sjedalice svake kategorije mogu biti potpuno različite po veličini, položaju, i što je najvažnije, sigurnosti. :/ 
Drugu sjedalicu, broj veću, također smo dobili i na početku potpuno krivo koristili. Naime, već od 8 mjeseci starosti P se vozio okrenut u smjeru vožnje, sad znam da je to bilo prerano. 
Kad sam nabasala na internetu na rezultate testova sigurnosti autosjedalica shvatila sam da je ova koju smo u najboljoj namjeri dobili na poklon - blagi užas.  :Sad:  
Pribavili smo konačno po testovima kvalitetnu sjedalicu, prerasli je... kupili veću... a za drugo dijete ću biti pametnija.

BTW. Gdje ima neki noviji test autosjedalica????? Molim link.

----------


## BusyBee

Ema ja svoj prvi put - od rodilista do kuce, proputovala u autosjedalici, usprkos komentarima rodbine kako bi joj bilo udobnije i sigurnije na necijim rukama. Od njenog prvog izlaska, "borimo" se sa, na zalost, jos uvijek rasirenim misljenjem da je autosjedalica vise pomodnost nego nuzni dio opreme za bebu, a kasnije i dijete.
Rad Rode na podrucju osvjescivanja roditelja o nuznosti koristenja autosjedalica, dali su nam dodatnog samopouzdanja i argumenata u "borbi" protiv onih koji iz neznanja, nerazmisljanja ili neceg treceg, ugrozavaju zivote vlastite djece.
Najdraze mi je kad mi, u vrticu moje djevojcice gdje sam podijelila letke o vaznosti koristenja autosjedalice, pridje neki roditelj i javi se da su kupili sjedalicu za dijete na poticaj Rodinog letka (prva autosjedalica koju, sad vec npr. trogodisnjak koristi!), pritom se cudeci kako dijete s veseljem sjedi u njoj.

mama Jasena

----------

